# Found this Fastener Info.  Had to share.



## YYCHM (Jan 30, 2022)

__





						Bolt Depot - Printable Fastener Tools
					






					www.boltdepot.com


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 30, 2022)

looks quite good.  thanks


----------



## whydontu (Jan 31, 2022)

really good, but missing these:


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 31, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig! very handy indeed


----------



## Tom O (Jan 31, 2022)

I’ve got the machinist black book.




__





						Engineers Black Book: Machinist and Manufacturing Reference Book
					

The Engineers Black Book is a Pocket Sized Reference Guide for Machinist's, Engineers, Designers and Makers. It contains 172 Full colour, Tear Resistant Pages.




					www.engineersblackbook.com


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2022)

That Black Book looks handy, easier to find and lay on the bench than Machinery's Hand Book.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 31, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> That Black Book looks handy, easier to find and lay on the bench than Machinery's Hand Book.


I always prefer PDF so I can always have a document wherever I am, AND so I can use my tablet to enlarge the tiny text they always use.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I always prefer PDF so I can always have a document wherever I am, AND so I can use my tablet to enlarge the tiny text they always use.


No tablet, no internet on phone and my lap top would likely suffer serious damage should i take it anyplace i have access to a hammer.  I know enough about the internet to be a danger to myself somedays.


----------



## Degen (Feb 1, 2022)

If you have an Apple product try

http://www.iengineerapp.com/ still using it on iOS 15


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 1, 2022)

Degen said:


> If you have an Apple product try
> 
> http://www.iengineerapp.com/ still using it on iOS 15



Using an Apple around here is about the same as hooking up a red impliment to a green tractor. A guy could get seriously hurt. My Fg tractor actually jumped two feet and bit me. HARD. Took multiple trips to the fracture clinic and two months in a bandage to heal. I painted that stupid thing green and it's been ok ever since. 

NO APPLES ALLOWED HERE. 

But there are similar apps for android. Some are really cool.


----------

